# trap primers



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

What type of backflow prevention do you guys use for these?

We use pressure type vacuum breakers here.


----------



## pydoplumbing (Oct 29, 2008)

most of the ones we use are already protected by a airgap on the device.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Me too. We use the 3-way type. The middle leg faces down and drips when the side legs flow thru. There are 2 slats on the side of the drip chamber that function as an air gap for the middle drain leg.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

pydoplumbing said:


> most of the ones we use are already protected by a airgap on the device.


Same here


----------

